# Reviving A Friends Homemade Motorbike



## Luke_H92 (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi all, I was referred to this website from Smokstak when I shared a bike I am working on.


Last year at a local show I saw a motorbike sitting in a display museum made by a local gentlemen in the 60's or so. I tracked down the owner who turned out to be a friend of mine and he seemed a bit tickled by my interest and withing a few minutes we made a agreement to let me work on it.

The bike itself is a Wards Hawthorne unsure of year and is powered by a Briggs and Stratton model I with a foot pedal controlled two speed hub and manual a lever to throw the idler into drive. Will try and post a photo of it I'm pretty excited to get it going again.

One issue I am having...tires my OCD wants something a little more "rugged" but not mountain bike style something like a Schwinn Cruiser with the diamond tread, or perhaps a white wall Bell brand tire I saw at Walmart, a bit of a more basic tread to that one. What would you folks go for? I won't be using it for heavy duty use just a cruiser at most and my terrain will be gravel some sand and grass. Never dealt with bicycles much so I appreciate some input.

One thing a friend suggested today was once I was used to the bike I should "race" my friends Whizzer he named the "Ruby" I have given this bike the nickname "Gray Ghost Junior" even though this bike isn't built for speed.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 8, 2016)

How about the Electra diamond-tread?



 


http://www.summitbicycles.com/product-list/components-1051/tires-tubes-1101/tires-1103


----------



## bairdco (Aug 9, 2016)

I used kenda kiniptions on my motorized bikes, which were modified china 2strokes. I still use them for racing on gokart tracks, and have built bikes that (barely) exceeded 60mph.

They have excellent traction, with bead to bead tread, wear well, and have a cool roundy look.

Except for the giant yellow graphics on the sidewall, which I covered with black Plasti-dip spray paint.


----------



## filmonger (Aug 11, 2016)

Briggs....Nice one - reminds me of the homemade minibikes we used to build as kids - except yours is much cooler.


----------



## Luke_H92 (Aug 12, 2016)

Thanks for the responses all! Will look into these tires for sure. Filmonger, thank so much I was very happy when my friend said I could work on it, kind of nice to be a care taker for something, Hope to have it running next week, actually working on the carb as I type this at my computer desk.


----------

